# Replacement Keyboards



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2015)

Keyboard n my laptop isn't working.

Anyone have a suggestion for a replacement keyboard source?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2015)

What kind of laptop?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2015)

Frye's?   A local computer repair place?  Buy a new laptop?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2015)

Well in either case...

Try Newegg.com

or just contact the manufacturer to find out the part number(s) for the keyboard part(s), then Google it to find a source on eBay. They're really easy to install, so if you can find one for cheep-cheep on eBay, you should be good.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What kind of laptop?


Old Toshiba.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 25, 2015)

Troubleshooting Assistant

Click here I already got you to the keyboard just follow the instructions after that.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 26, 2015)

One more thing you can always google the part number and maybe find it cheaper somewhere else..


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2015)

Amazon or the local Walmart. Logitech sells a basic keyboard/ mouse combo package for around $20.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Amazon or the local Walmart. Logitech sells a basic keyboard/ mouse combo package for around $20.



Be sure to get to Walmart tomorrow. Arrive early so you can be one of the first in the door.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 26, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Be sure to get to Walmart tomorrow. Arrive early so you can be one of the first in the door.


I avoid Walmart if possible.  Had to go today because they are the only place in-town that sells what I needed.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 27, 2015)

Going off the assumption that you want to actually fix the onboard keyboard, therefore maintaining actual full laptoppability... Justme's link is your best option.

If you're looking for an external... I can't recommend the Corsair K70 enough. I like mine with the Brown switch type, and it's stout enough to have a secondary utilization as a blunt impact weapon.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I avoid Walmart if possible.  Had to go today because they are the only place in-town that sells what I needed.



Now ^^^^^^there is bravery!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Keyboard n my laptop isn't working.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a replacement keyboard source?



Try gently blowing it out with some compressed air.  That helped a couple of my laptops.


----------

